
Show HN: Chat with Website Visitors via WhatsApp, FB Messenger, Snapchat and Etc. - dc17
https://whatshelp.io/widget
======
fiatjaf
The page is taking too much time to load, but maybe it is my internet
connection.

On the other hand, how can I be sure WhatsApp will not put your service down,
since they have done that for every service that tried to use WhatsApp in a
different manner than what it is originally intended?

~~~
dc17
Thanks for feedback. We do not use WhatsApp in any ways, our button just shows
the company WhatsApp number on a website.

------
dc17
Hi! A lot of businesses across the world use different messaging apps for
chatting with customers. So we've made multi chat widget to help customers
start conversation with bussines. It's free and no need registration.

I'd appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

------
anotheryou
Can it show that I'm currently offline when I am? (or even be hidden during
that time?)

~~~
dc17
Unfortunately it cannot. But I think one of the biggest advantage of messaging
apps is availability at any time. Customer can send you a message and its OK,
if you will reply on 24 hours.

